# Everyone needs a passport



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't want to sound parinoid but . . . 

The first thing that governments tend to do when they want to control the population is access to passports. Once the shtf it is too late to get one. The folks who survived the holocost were often the ones who already had a passport and a little portable wealth like gold.

It doesn't take a passport to get across the Canadian or Mexican border (yet) but it does take a passport to get back in. You need a passport to board a flight outside the country. 

Passports are relatively cheap, around $100 for 10 years. It always takes longer as it get close to summer.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I need to point something out... You do need a passport to get into Mexico. It has been like that for the past 5+ years. Living in SoCal we use to make trips down south every year but now we don't since security across the boarder has increased. Use to get my Synth down there 100 pills for $10.

Yeah... so... you're wrong.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I go to Mexico a couple of times a month. The Mexicans don't check anything going in along the Texas border. They will occassionally check your car for contraband such as guns. Goin' the other way, U.S. Customs checks passports. I've been to Baja California the last three years as one of the drivers for the 554 car in the Baja 1000. We weren't asked for passports going into Mexico.

I'm retired military so I get my syntroid free at NAS Kingsville I still get the generic in Progresso because it comes bubble packed, better to carry on the trail. I can't tell any difference. Box says Eutirox.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Canada checked mine 5 years ago when I went over there and this was at a non busy crossing.

It was actually easier and less hassle getting into the US than leaving.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't been to Canada in a few year. Last time I went I crossed at a little point in North Dakota on a motorcycle. The guy saw my Texas license plate and asked me where my gun was and proceeded to dismantel the bike. I don't remember if he asked for my passport. Five years ago you could get back into the U.S. without a passport. You still can but it is a major hastle.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

swjohnsey said:


> I haven't been to Canada in a few year. Last time I went I crossed at a little point in North Dakota on a motorcycle. The guy saw my Texas license plate and asked me where my gun was and proceeded to dismantel the bike. I don't remember if he asked for my passport. Five years ago you could get back into the U.S. without a passport. You still can but it is a major hastle.


we must have crossed at the border point ..... some Canadian freshtail couldn't believe someone from Chicago wouldn't have half a dozen guns ..... an older border agent finally came by and rescued me ....


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> I haven't been to Canada in a few year. Last time I went I crossed at a little point in North Dakota on a motorcycle. The guy saw my Texas license plate and asked me where my gun was and proceeded to dismantel the bike. I don't remember if he asked for my passport. Five years ago you could get back into the U.S. without a passport. You still can but it is a major hastle.


I am afraid that you are wrong about this. You did have to have your passport to get back in. You have had to for years since 9/11. Yeah you can get back in but it takes a while to verify you say you are who you are. You must have some lucky crossing points. I have been through Vermont, Washington and Montana and all wanted to see the passport.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't need or want a passport.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Either way, the OP is correct.
Always have a valid passport


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

All I know is if the SHTF and the gov't tries to take over the US, I will be real happy to have my passport because... because... uhhh.... errr.... uhhhh.... I guess not. I will just stay here and join the rebellion.


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

why?
if y'all are planning on leaving the country, do it before the shit hits.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

We went to Alaska in 2007 and the custom agent going into Alaska from Canada (2 crossings) required a passport and when we came back to the lower 48 the first thing the customs agent requested from us was our passports.

Canada did not care if we had passports, in fact they just asked us several questions and then gave us a customs number and told us that it had to be visible on the dash board at all times and then let us pass.

BTW long gun firearms were not allowed into Canada without prior permission and no hand guns were allowed at all.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> All I know is if the SHTF and the gov't tries to take over the US, I will be real happy to have my passport because... because... uhhh.... errr.... uhhhh.... I guess not. I will just stay here and join the rebellion.


What if you are the object of the rebellion? I don't think the German Jews had the option to join. Having a passport gives you another option.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> What if you are the object of the rebellion? I don't think the German Jews had the option to join. Having a passport gives you another option.


Stop stirring sh*t with a stick.

Geez! Next you are going to say something stupid like all Arabs are terrorists!


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Coming into the US from another country, as of June 01, 2009, everyone needs a passport:

http://www.getyouhome.gov/html/lang_eng/index.html

Going out from the US, as a US citizen, it all depends on the regulations, and the enforcement of those regulations, of the country you're entering.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Stop stirring sh*t with a stick.
> 
> Geez! Next you are going to say something stupid like all Arabs are terrorists!


You need to read a little history. You don't have to read much, the last 100 years or so will do. On second thought, never mind.


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

I needed a passport to cross over into Canada.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> Coming into the US from another country, as of June 01, 2009, everyone needs a passport:
> 
> http://www.getyouhome.gov/html/lang_eng/index.html
> 
> Going out from the US, as a US citizen, it all depends on the regulations, and the enforcement of those regulations, of the country you're entering.


Not completely accurate, but mostly accurate. From your own link there is this information on enhanced drivers licenses:










Not all states and provinces issue them and so their residents do need a passport to cross the border.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> What if you are the object of the rebellion? I don't think the German Jews had the option to join. Having a passport gives you another option.


Then the dark side will be in serious trouble.

Of course history tells us that if the Jews would have had passports they would have all survived. A tyrannical government out for total dominance and bloodshed are surely going to open the borders and honor passports. Right? Right? 

Plus if things are going to hell in a hand basket here in the US, Canada is going to stand there with open arms offering free food and shelter to Americans. Either that or they will close their borders and post Canadian military troops there. But you can just show them your passport and it will be all right.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Worked for Einstein.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright folks ... stop the inkfight:

I was up at 5 this morning and 3 more hours before I can call it a night. So lets not test it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Alright folks ... stop the inkfight:
> 
> I was up at 5 this morning and 3 more hours before I can call it a night. So lets not test it.


Better yet; since there seems to be some confusion on the matter, folks planning to leave the country and/or return should look into the matter on their own and get the facts. No sense spittin' about it here.


----------

